# local shimano rep?



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I have an issue with a tyrnos 10 single speed and wonder what my options are in gettin it serviced or upgrading. It has a binding issue in the main gear area when it is under even a minimal load (read you can't turn the handle once you hook up, or on the upswing when jigging). 
Rob


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Any local Shimano retailer should be able to handle that for you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You need to send it to shimano or take it to your local shop where you bought it.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, guess I'll go by the shop. I'm not a fan of sending the reels back to the service center


----------

